

Meetings.io now enables embedding rooms on any site - denismars
http://blog.meetings.io/post/27425701969/embedded-rooms-and-room-buttons

======
WadeF
This is super cool. One of the things I find myself doing all the team is
getting users chatting with me on Olark but then need to switch to Skype
because screen sharing is needed for support.

Putting something like /support/video on our site could make it way easier to
do this.

~~~
denismars
Very cool - this is one of the use cases we've been envisioning, good to see
it in action :)

------
agscala
What's the incentive for Meetings.io to offer this? Are there ads?

~~~
denismars
no ads, we just want to make it really simple to have face to face
communications on any site.

------
tsumnia
You guys keep amazing me. It saddens me when I see my job constantly talking
about getting 'another' Glance account. I'll keep fighting the good fight for
you.

~~~
denismars
thx, very appreciated! we've only been live for just over two months now so
we're still the new kid on the block, but every jab, nudge and slam dunk you
have to give really helps us towards taking on the heavy weights :)

------
sidchilling
Is this possible to dynamically start rooms? Say, two people on my website
want to connect to each other... so they start a room together?

~~~
randylubin
Each room is tied to a unique URL; if they both jump enter the embedded room
at the same time, they'll be connected.

~~~
sidchilling
Any API to make rooms? I need a button to start rooms by someone and then
someone can join.

Situation: Number of people on the website. One of them chooses to start a
room-chat with another targeted person. How can this be done ?

~~~
denismars
this will be possible once we have our APIs available - you'll be able to
create rooms on the fly and manage your users and their interactions directly
by throwing new rooms up for any two people wanting to meet and then by
keeping track of which room these people are in you can then prompt others to
join these people in that same room. more to come very soon.

------
freditup
Is there an API to generate a room? Or do all embedded rooms have to be made
manually beforehand?

~~~
denismars
for now they'll need to be created manually, but we're in the process of
building our APIs which we'll make available very soon

~~~
freditup
Neat - thanks for the great work.

------
caublestone
Please keep on inspiring the rest of the community to ship innovation faster.

~~~
denismars
thx, much appreciated! we're moving fast and have lost of great things coming
up - stay tuned for more.

------
heretohelp
Client still dies on my browser and forces a kill whenever I enable peer-
assisted networking.

Linux / Chrome 20 user.

~~~
denismars
Try enabling peer assist in your Flash Global Settings - this will fix some
Linux crashes but not all, Adobe has confirmed it as a bug and will hopefully
have a fix or workaround soon.

~~~
denismars
you can also set it here -
[http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplay...](http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager09.html)

